

DC Tech Summer: Common internship application for major startups in DC - skevvis
http://dctechsummer.com/

======
deafcheese
Just a suggestion - I'm sure there will be other interns like me who found
their way to DC without this program. It'd be great if there was some sort of
listserv that interns could just join (without applying to the program) to
find each other. I know there's DC Tech Meetup, etc, but it would be great to
have a community of just interns.

~~~
jobmatchbox
There are some great places to find internships and individuals should not
assume that just because someone calls something a common application that it
is a gateway into all, most or even more than a few startups.

If you are an intern looking for an internship in the Washington, DC startup
or tech community area you should join one of many startup discussions in the
area and tell people you are looking.

If you are a programmer this means you should be announcing yourself in the
programmer user groups - think DCRUG (Ruby on Rails) or BMore On Rails (Ruby
on Rails) or NoVARUG (Ruby on Rails), DC Python (Python), etc. Most of these
are on Meetup.org. There are also some great general discussion areas like DC
Tech and Baltimore Tech on Facebook. Another great group to check out is
Refresh DC - this is more web agency and web development and design oriented.
Refresh Baltimore is similar.

In addition, there are a ton of great places to find out what is happening in
the Washington area as well as to find out about startup and tech jobs and
internships in the area. Craigslist has some great stuff. SocialMatchbox.com
has some great stuff. DCTechEvents.com has some great stuff.
BaltimoreTechEvents.com has some great stuff. There is also a Hacker News
Meetup in DC - a great bunch of people are involved in it. Baltimore has a
similar group that meets up called the Hacker Stroll, they go to a lot of
different events together and have a monthly happy hour.

There are tons of great tech and startup companies in the Washington, DC area.
The community is growing and very diverse. There are a ton of things going on
and so many different people trying to come up with ways to organize all of it
that it is hard to keep track of it all. No one website has all the answers or
all the people so don't miss out on that.

~~~
deafcheese
Of course. But I'm no longer looking for an internship - I already found one.

Those other communities are great. However, a lot of that 21+ crowd socializes
through happy hours - and I sadly wouldn't be able to participate. At this
point I'm simply looking for a community of interns (people my age) with
similar interests that I can contact for housing, lunch, pure social
enjoyment, etc.

------
barret907k
Wish I was in school looking for an internship.

------
picsoung
applied :) agree with @deafcheese +21 restriction does not help
students/interns to attend to good networking events

